# SENSORY OVERLOAD - Psychedelic Rock / Garage Rock / Classic Rock / Alternative Rock



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


Over the last few years I've been writing a bunch of songs. I managed to record them all this semester with one SM57 Mic running through a Steinberg CI1 Interface into my laptop.


I composed & played guitar, bass, harmonica, even a little bit of drums, and mixed/recorded everything using Sequel LE 2. My bandmate played drums & percussion and my friend across the street recorded piano on 1 song.


I'm working as a Forest Fire Fighter all summer starting May so I'm not going to have time to do anything music related for a while- but in September when I'm back I'm hopefully going to learn to properly sing (or find a singer), upgrade gear and record and release way more songs.


For now, check us out and give as much feedback/criticism as possible! Just released these songs today.


*SENSORY OVERLOAD*
https://soundcloud.com/SensoryOL


Genres: Psychedelic Rock / Garage Rock / Classic Rock / Hard Rock / Alternative Rock / Stoner Rock / Heavy Metal / Grunge / Progressive Rock / Space Rock / Western


Thanks!


We also have


Instagram: http://instagram.com/SensoryOverloadBand
Twitter: http://twitter.com/SensoryOL
Facebook: http://facebook.com/Sensory_Overload


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: SENSORY OVERLOAD - Psychedelic Rock / Garage Rock / Classic Rock / Alternative Ro*

Rich old white dudes! What a crazy song but I love it! So many unexpected twists and turns. What a great vibe!


----------

